# ESV Literary Study Bible



## matthew11v25 (Sep 27, 2007)

Has anyone heard about this study bible? Seems as though it is to be released very soon. Amazon has it on "pre-order" for $32.99

You can browse it for FREE here for a limited time:

ESV Literary Study Bible: Official Website

OR 

you can read about it here:

ESV Literary Study Bible links « The Shepherd’s Scrapbook

and on Monergism.com


----------



## westminken (Sep 27, 2007)

It seems that it could be an interesting read.


----------



## Michael (Oct 11, 2007)

Anyone have a copy yet?


----------

